# Homemade English muffins-made on a flat top!! step by step, w/qview



## SmokinAl

We got a propane flat top a few days ago and have been cooking up a storm. Looking for things to cook on it, Judy(my wife) came across a recipe for English Muffins. The cool thing is they are not baked in the oven, they are cooked on a griddle pan.

Here's the ingredients:

14 oz lukewarm milk

1 1/2 oz softened butter

1 1/4 to 1 1/2 tsp salt, to taste

7/8 oz sugar

1 large egg, lightly beaten

19 oz Unbleached bread flour

2 tsp instant yeast

corn meal for sprinkling on the griddle

Combine all the ingredients, except the corn meal in a stand mixer.

Beat the dough using the flat paddle until it starts coming away from the sides (about 5 minutes)

The dough will be shiny & stretchy.

Put into a greased bowl & cover. Let it rise until nice & puffy (1 to 2 hours)

Use a non stick griddle, and sprinkle with corn starch. If it's on a cook top use 2 griddles so you can cook all at once.

Gently deflate the dough & divide into 16 pieces, flatten the balls until they are about 3 to 3 1/2 inches in dia.

Put the muffins right on the cold griddle, sprinkle with some corn meal & cover with parchment paper for 20 minutes.

Turn the griddle on low & cook for 7 - 15 minutes per side until their crust is golden brown & the inside is cooked through.

The center should be 200 IT.

If the muffins get browned before the center gets cooked, it's OK to put them in a 350 oven for a few minutes to finish cooking.

Let them cool completely & split them with a fork to get the nooks & crannys. *Don't slice them with a knife.*

I didn't take pictures of the mixing of the dough, but here it is rising in the oven. It was cold here today, so Judy put it in the oven with the oven light on to raise. It has doubled in size













2-18-16 1.JPG



__ SmokinAl
__ Feb 18, 2016


















2-18-16 2.JPG



__ SmokinAl
__ Feb 18, 2016






Next sprinkle some corn meal on the flat top













2-18-16 3.JPG



__ SmokinAl
__ Feb 18, 2016


















2-18-16 4.JPG



__ SmokinAl
__ Feb 18, 2016






Then we weighed out the dough. Took the total weight & divided by 16. Each muffin should weigh 65 grams. Then Judy put the ball on a greased piece of foil & smashed it down to a 3-3 1/2" dia.













2-18-16 5.JPG



__ SmokinAl
__ Feb 18, 2016


















2-18-16 6.JPG



__ SmokinAl
__ Feb 18, 2016


















2-18-16 7.JPG



__ SmokinAl
__ Feb 18, 2016


















2-18-16 8.JPG



__ SmokinAl
__ Feb 18, 2016






Then on to the flat top.













2-18-16 9.JPG



__ SmokinAl
__ Feb 18, 2016


















2-18-16 10.JPG



__ SmokinAl
__ Feb 18, 2016






Cover them with parchment paper for about 20 minutes. They don't rise much, but they puff up a little.













2-18-16 11.JPG



__ SmokinAl
__ Feb 18, 2016


















2-18-16 12.JPG



__ SmokinAl
__ Feb 18, 2016






Turn the flat top on low.













2-18-16 13.JPG



__ SmokinAl
__ Feb 18, 2016


















2-18-16 14.JPG



__ SmokinAl
__ Feb 18, 2016






Turning over when they get brown. We turned these several times to keep them from burning until the IT got to 200. I had a grill therm on the griddle & at the end it was reading around 250.













2-18-16 15.JPG



__ SmokinAl
__ Feb 18, 2016


















2-18-16 16.JPG



__ SmokinAl
__ Feb 18, 2016






IT is 200 & onto a cooling rack













2-18-16 17.JPG



__ SmokinAl
__ Feb 18, 2016






Let them cool & had to toast one! With some butter!













2-18-16 18.JPG



__ SmokinAl
__ Feb 18, 2016






Then I thought how about some homemade strawberry jam!













2-18-16 19.JPG



__ SmokinAl
__ Feb 18, 2016






That was last night. This morning I'm thinking bacon, eggs & a muffin.

Cooked some homemade bacon, then fried 3 eggs over easy in the bacon grease, and toasted a muffin.

I thought how about a bacon sandwich with the muffin!













2-18-16 20.JPG



__ SmokinAl
__ Feb 18, 2016






Then I started to eat & thought how about putting one of the eggs on the sandwich.













2-18-16 21.JPG



__ SmokinAl
__ Feb 18, 2016






It's a little messy because I have been eating off the plate, but it was delicious.













2-18-16 22.JPG



__ SmokinAl
__ Feb 18, 2016






Thank you all for looking!

These English muffins were much better than the grocery store ones, and I helped Judy do these & they were pretty easy to make.

Even for a guy like me who doesn't do much baking other than following orders.

Al


----------



## bluewhisper

Aww, sweet!  I'll be trying this.


----------



## muralboy

Nicely done.  Even better looking than Thomas'


----------



## daveomak

Thanks Al....    I gonna do it.....     They look awesome....


----------



## SmokinAl

BlueWhisper said:


> Aww, sweet!  I'll be trying this.


Thanks BW!

Al


muralboy said:


> Nicely done.  Even better looking than Thomas'


Thank-you so much, they taste better than Thomas' too!

Al


DaveOmak said:


> Thanks Al....    I gonna do it.....     They look awesome....


Thanks Dave!

Thanks for the point too, Buddy!!

Al


----------



## dirtsailor2003

Looks good Al. The very first thing cooked on my discada was English muffins. Cooked in the middle of the woods during a camp trip!

POINTS!


----------



## SmokinAl

dirtsailor2003 said:


> Looks good Al. The very first thing cooked on my discada was English muffins. Cooked in the middle of the woods during a camp trip!
> 
> POINTS!


Thanks Case!

That's got to be one good tasting English muffin cooked out in the woods camping.

Everything tastes better when your out in the woods!

I can remember trout cooked in a cast iron skillet over an open fire. I was 12. To this day I can still taste it.

Thanks for the point!

Al


----------



## HalfSmoked

Thanks for the memories for sure nothing like home made even though I'm a Thomas . For the memories part when I was a kid  (not yesterday) I had a aunt and uncle who lived out side Portland Maine and we were visiting them one year for Christmas. The aunt made home make English Muffins on top of the flat top of a wood cook stove awesome. Like you said about the trout can still kinda taste it today. Have never had any muffins taste that good since.


----------



## SmokinAl

HalfSmoked said:


> Thanks for the memories for sure nothing like home made even though I'm a Thomas . For the memories part when I was a kid  (not yesterday) I had a aunt and uncle who lived out side Portland Maine and we were visiting them one year for Christmas. The aunt made home make English Muffins on top of the flat top of a wood cook stove awesome. Like you said about the trout can still kinda taste it today. Have never had any muffins taste that good since.


Those memories are what life is all about! Glad I could bring you back to that place.

Thank-you for the point!

Al


----------



## 3montes

Wow! Those look fantastic! That flat top is really getting a workout! I have the Camp Chef in my cart on Amazon just waiting for me to checkout. I have done this before and discovered that once in awhile the price drops if you leave it setting in your checkout cart a couple days.

Those muffins do look like heaven 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  

BTW Al I ran across this video which sold me on the Camp Chef.


----------



## SmokinAl

3montes said:


> Wow! Those look fantastic! That flat top is really getting a workout! I have the Camp Chef in my cart on Amazon just waiting for me to checkout. I have done this before and discovered that once in awhile the price drops if you leave it setting in your checkout cart a couple days.
> 
> Those muffins do look like heaven
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BTW Al I ran across this video which sold me on the Camp Chef.



Thanks for the compliment!

I saw the same video and that's why I bought the Camp Chef.

Al


----------



## hardcookin

Al fantastic job!
There is so much you can do with them flat tops. They just open up a whole another world...
I really like the way they cook bacon, cheesesteaks.  

:Looks-Great:


----------



## SmokinAl

hardcookin said:


> Al fantastic job!
> There is so much you can do with them flat tops. They just open up a whole another world...
> I really like the way they cook bacon, cheesesteaks.


Thank you so much!

Yea, were having a lot of fun with it!!

Al


----------



## redheelerdog

Wow, looks great - Your killing me with that bacon, egg and muffin shot!


----------



## SmokinAl

redheelerdog said:


> Wow, looks great - Your killing me with that bacon, egg and muffin shot!


Thanks Red!!

Al


----------



## 1967robg

Keep going Al,you've just about convinced me that I need a flat top


----------



## SmokinAl

1967RobG said:


> Keep going Al,you've just about convinced me that I need a flat top


I know where your at. I kept looking at them & it was Judy that said lets get one.

I got one so fast thinking she may change her mind, but she just loves this thing.

Al


----------



## daveomak

Good for you Al...   you are an inspiration....   points....


----------



## SmokinAl

Thanks Dave!

I appreciate the point Buddy!!

Al


----------



## roller

Al I eat English Muffins every day of my life that's how much I like them. Yours look great !! Guess I need to start making my own...Thanks !!!


----------



## SmokinAl

Roller said:


> Al I eat English Muffins every day of my life that's how much I like them. Yours look great !! Guess I need to start making my own...Thanks !!!


Thanks man!

You have to try this.

They are really good homemade.

Al


----------



## amy may

SmokinAl said:


> We got a propane flat top a few days ago and have been cooking up a storm. Looking for things to cook on it, Judy(my wife) came across a recipe for English Muffins. The cool thing is they are not baked in the oven, they are cooked on a griddle pan.
> 
> Here's the ingredients:
> 
> 14 oz lukewarm milk
> 
> 1 1/2 oz softened butter
> 
> 1 1/4 to 1 1/2 tsp salt, to taste
> 
> 7/8 oz sugar
> 
> 1 large egg, lightly beaten
> 
> 19 oz Unbleached bread flour
> 
> 2 tsp instant yeast
> 
> corn meal for sprinkling on the griddle
> 
> Combine all the ingredients, except the corn meal in a stand mixer.
> 
> Beat the dough using the flat paddle until it starts coming away from the sides (about 5 minutes)
> 
> The dough will be shiny & stretchy.
> 
> Put into a greased bowl & cover. Let it rise until nice & puffy (1 to 2 hours)
> 
> Use a non stick griddle, and sprinkle with corn starch. If it's on a cook top use 2 griddles so you can cook all at once.
> 
> Gently deflate the dough & divide into 16 pieces, flatten the balls until they are about 3 to 3 1/2 inches in dia.
> 
> Put the muffins right on the cold griddle, sprinkle with some corn meal & cover with parchment paper for 20 minutes.
> 
> Turn the griddle on low & cook for 7 - 15 minutes per side until their crust is golden brown & the inside is cooked through.
> 
> The center should be 200 IT.
> 
> If the muffins get browned before the center gets cooked, it's OK to put them in a 350 oven for a few minutes to finish cooking.
> 
> Let them cool completely & split them with a fork to get the nooks & crannys. *Don't slice them with a knife.*
> 
> I didn't take pictures of the mixing of the dough, but here it is rising in the oven. It was cold here today, so Judy put it in the oven with the oven light on to raise. It has doubled in size
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2-18-16 1.JPG
> 
> 
> 
> __ SmokinAl
> __ Feb 18, 2016
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2-18-16 2.JPG
> 
> 
> 
> __ SmokinAl
> __ Feb 18, 2016
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Next sprinkle some corn meal on the flat top
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2-18-16 3.JPG
> 
> 
> 
> __ SmokinAl
> __ Feb 18, 2016
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2-18-16 4.JPG
> 
> 
> 
> __ SmokinAl
> __ Feb 18, 2016
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then we weighed out the dough. Took the total weight & divided by 16. Each muffin should weigh 65 grams. Then Judy put the ball on a greased piece of foil & smashed it down to a 3-3 1/2" dia.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2-18-16 5.JPG
> 
> 
> 
> __ SmokinAl
> __ Feb 18, 2016
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2-18-16 6.JPG
> 
> 
> 
> __ SmokinAl
> __ Feb 18, 2016
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2-18-16 7.JPG
> 
> 
> 
> __ SmokinAl
> __ Feb 18, 2016
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2-18-16 8.JPG
> 
> 
> 
> __ SmokinAl
> __ Feb 18, 2016
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then on to the flat top.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2-18-16 9.JPG
> 
> 
> 
> __ SmokinAl
> __ Feb 18, 2016
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2-18-16 10.JPG
> 
> 
> 
> __ SmokinAl
> __ Feb 18, 2016
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cover them with parchment paper for about 20 minutes. They don't rise much, but they puff up a little.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2-18-16 11.JPG
> 
> 
> 
> __ SmokinAl
> __ Feb 18, 2016
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2-18-16 12.JPG
> 
> 
> 
> __ SmokinAl
> __ Feb 18, 2016
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Turn the flat top on low.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2-18-16 13.JPG
> 
> 
> 
> __ SmokinAl
> __ Feb 18, 2016
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2-18-16 14.JPG
> 
> 
> 
> __ SmokinAl
> __ Feb 18, 2016
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Turning over when they get brown. We turned these several times to keep them from burning until the IT got to 200. I had a grill therm on the griddle & at the end it was reading around 250.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2-18-16 15.JPG
> 
> 
> 
> __ SmokinAl
> __ Feb 18, 2016
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2-18-16 16.JPG
> 
> 
> 
> __ SmokinAl
> __ Feb 18, 2016
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IT is 200 & onto a cooling rack
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2-18-16 17.JPG
> 
> 
> 
> __ SmokinAl
> __ Feb 18, 2016
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Let them cool & had to toast one! With some butter!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2-18-16 18.JPG
> 
> 
> 
> __ SmokinAl
> __ Feb 18, 2016
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then I thought how about some homemade strawberry jam!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2-18-16 19.JPG
> 
> 
> 
> __ SmokinAl
> __ Feb 18, 2016
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That was last night. This morning I'm thinking bacon, eggs & a muffin.
> 
> Cooked some homemade bacon, then fried 3 eggs over easy in the bacon grease, and toasted a muffin.
> 
> I thought how about a bacon sandwich with the muffin!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2-18-16 20.JPG
> 
> 
> 
> __ SmokinAl
> __ Feb 18, 2016
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then I started to eat & thought how about putting one of the eggs on the sandwich.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2-18-16 21.JPG
> 
> 
> 
> __ SmokinAl
> __ Feb 18, 2016
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's a little messy because I have been eating off the plate, but it was delicious.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2-18-16 22.JPG
> 
> 
> 
> __ SmokinAl
> __ Feb 18, 2016
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you all for looking!
> 
> These English muffins were much better than the grocery store ones, and I helped Judy do these & they were pretty easy to make.
> 
> Even for a guy like me who doesn't do much baking other than following orders.
> 
> Al


Found this post while exploring the forum. They look great,Al, they look real and they _are_ real!! (English) muffins are traditionally cooked on a griddle in the UK, where I am from. Could just do with one right now! Amy


----------



## SmokinAl

Amy May said:


> Found this post while exploring the forum. They look great,Al, they look real and they _are_ real!! (English) muffins are traditionally cooked on a griddle in the UK, where I am from. Could just do with one right now! Amy


Thank you Amy!

Al


----------



## floridasteve

Boy does that sound and look delicious!  I wonder if you could use that same recipe and bake in the oven?  I don’t have a grill.



smokinal said:


> We got a propane flat top a few days ago and have been cooking up a storm. Looking for things to cook on it, Judy(my wife) came across a recipe for English Muffins. The cool thing is they are not baked in the oven, they are cooked on a griddle pan.
> 
> Here's the ingredients:
> 
> 14 oz lukewarm milk
> 
> 1 1/2 oz softened butter
> 
> 1 1/4 to 1 1/2 tsp salt, to taste
> 
> 7/8 oz sugar
> 
> 1 large egg, lightly beaten
> 
> 19 oz Unbleached bread flour
> 
> 2 tsp instant yeast
> 
> corn meal for sprinkling on the griddle
> 
> Combine all the ingredients, except the corn meal in a stand mixer.
> 
> Beat the dough using the flat paddle until it starts coming away from the sides (about 5 minutes)
> 
> The dough will be shiny & stretchy.
> 
> Put into a greased bowl & cover. Let it rise until nice & puffy (1 to 2 hours)
> 
> Use a non stick griddle, and sprinkle with corn starch. If it's on a cook top use 2 griddles so you can cook all at once.
> 
> Gently deflate the dough & divide into 16 pieces, flatten the balls until they are about 3 to 3 1/2 inches in dia.
> 
> Put the muffins right on the cold griddle, sprinkle with some corn meal & cover with parchment paper for 20 minutes.
> 
> Turn the griddle on low & cook for 7 - 15 minutes per side until their crust is golden brown & the inside is cooked through.
> 
> The center should be 200 IT.
> 
> If the muffins get browned before the center gets cooked, it's OK to put them in a 350 oven for a few minutes to finish cooking.
> 
> Let them cool completely & split them with a fork to get the nooks & crannys. *Don't slice them with a knife.*
> 
> I didn't take pictures of the mixing of the dough, but here it is rising in the oven. It was cold here today, so Judy put it in the oven with the oven light on to raise. It has doubled in size
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2-18-16 1.JPG
> 
> 
> 
> __ SmokinAl
> __ Feb 18, 2016
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2-18-16 2.JPG
> 
> 
> 
> __ SmokinAl
> __ Feb 18, 2016
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Next sprinkle some corn meal on the flat top
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2-18-16 3.JPG
> 
> 
> 
> __ SmokinAl
> __ Feb 18, 2016
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2-18-16 4.JPG
> 
> 
> 
> __ SmokinAl
> __ Feb 18, 2016
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then we weighed out the dough. Took the total weight & divided by 16. Each muffin should weigh 65 grams. Then Judy put the ball on a greased piece of foil & smashed it down to a 3-3 1/2" dia.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2-18-16 5.JPG
> 
> 
> 
> __ SmokinAl
> __ Feb 18, 2016
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2-18-16 6.JPG
> 
> 
> 
> __ SmokinAl
> __ Feb 18, 2016
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2-18-16 7.JPG
> 
> 
> 
> __ SmokinAl
> __ Feb 18, 2016
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2-18-16 8.JPG
> 
> 
> 
> __ SmokinAl
> __ Feb 18, 2016
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then on to the flat top.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2-18-16 9.JPG
> 
> 
> 
> __ SmokinAl
> __ Feb 18, 2016
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2-18-16 10.JPG
> 
> 
> 
> __ SmokinAl
> __ Feb 18, 2016
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cover them with parchment paper for about 20 minutes. They don't rise much, but they puff up a little.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2-18-16 11.JPG
> 
> 
> 
> __ SmokinAl
> __ Feb 18, 2016
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2-18-16 12.JPG
> 
> 
> 
> __ SmokinAl
> __ Feb 18, 2016
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Turn the flat top on low.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2-18-16 13.JPG
> 
> 
> 
> __ SmokinAl
> __ Feb 18, 2016
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2-18-16 14.JPG
> 
> 
> 
> __ SmokinAl
> __ Feb 18, 2016
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Turning over when they get brown. We turned these several times to keep them from burning until the IT got to 200. I had a grill therm on the griddle & at the end it was reading around 250.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2-18-16 15.JPG
> 
> 
> 
> __ SmokinAl
> __ Feb 18, 2016
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2-18-16 16.JPG
> 
> 
> 
> __ SmokinAl
> __ Feb 18, 2016
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IT is 200 & onto a cooling rack
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2-18-16 17.JPG
> 
> 
> 
> __ SmokinAl
> __ Feb 18, 2016
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Let them cool & had to toast one! With some butter!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2-18-16 18.JPG
> 
> 
> 
> __ SmokinAl
> __ Feb 18, 2016
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then I thought how about some homemade strawberry jam!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2-18-16 19.JPG
> 
> 
> 
> __ SmokinAl
> __ Feb 18, 2016
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That was last night. This morning I'm thinking bacon, eggs & a muffin.
> 
> Cooked some homemade bacon, then fried 3 eggs over easy in the bacon grease, and toasted a muffin.
> 
> I thought how about a bacon sandwich with the muffin!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2-18-16 20.JPG
> 
> 
> 
> __ SmokinAl
> __ Feb 18, 2016
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then I started to eat & thought how about putting one of the eggs on the sandwich.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2-18-16 21.JPG
> 
> 
> 
> __ SmokinAl
> __ Feb 18, 2016
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's a little messy because I have been eating off the plate, but it was delicious.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2-18-16 22.JPG
> 
> 
> 
> __ SmokinAl
> __ Feb 18, 2016
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you all for looking!
> 
> These English muffins were much better than the grocery store ones, and I helped Judy do these & they were pretty easy to make.
> 
> Even for a guy like me who doesn't do much baking other than following orders.
> 
> Al


----------



## noboundaries

GREAT THREAD, AL! Points, Like, whatever it's are called these days. 

I don't own a griddle, but I might have to try these on the Kettle with my paella pans or cast iron pizza stone.


----------



## smokin peachey

Looks great! I gotta add these to my list of things to try.


----------



## SmokinAl

floridasteve said:


> Boy does that sound and look delicious!  I wonder if you could use that same recipe and bake in the oven?  I don’t have a grill.



Thank-you!
If you have a cast iron pan that would work just as well.
Al



noboundaries said:


> GREAT THREAD, AL! Points, Like, whatever it's are called these days.
> 
> I don't own a griddle, but I might have to try these on the Kettle with my paella pans or cast iron pizza stone.



Thank-you, I think the cast iron pizza stone would be perfect!
Al



smokin peachey said:


> Looks great! I gotta add these to my list of things to try.



Thank-you,
They are really good, I don’t think you would ever buy them in the store again!
Al


----------



## BrianGSDTexoma

Those look so good Al.


----------



## SmokinAl

BrianGSDTexoma said:


> Those look so good Al.



Thanks Brian!
Al


----------



## JLeonard

Alrighty! Als for breakfast tomorrow. Thats a darn good looking plate.
Jim


----------



## Winterrider

SmokinAl
 , I had to give your English Muffins another go. I want to thank you and Judy for the advice from before. These turned out excellent this time.
	

		
			
		

		
	







With some Venison Bacon, eggs and some homemade choke cherry jelly.










Thanks again for the recipe.


----------



## sandyut

SmokinAl
 those look incredible!


----------



## jcam222

I’ve got a Blackstone buddy that will love this. Gonna email him the link.


----------



## Brokenhandle

Dang, I guess we have one of them now too! I had forgotten about these! Thanks for the reminder!

Ryan


----------



## BB-que

SmokinAl said:


> We got a propane flat top a few days ago and have been cooking up a storm. Looking for things to cook on it, Judy(my wife) came across a recipe for English Muffins. The cool thing is they are not baked in the oven, they are cooked on a griddle pan.
> 
> Here's the ingredients:
> 
> 14 oz lukewarm milk
> 
> 1 1/2 oz softened butter
> 
> 1 1/4 to 1 1/2 tsp salt, to taste
> 
> 7/8 oz sugar
> 
> 1 large egg, lightly beaten
> 
> 19 oz Unbleached bread flour
> 
> 2 tsp instant yeast
> 
> corn meal for sprinkling on the griddle
> 
> Combine all the ingredients, except the corn meal in a stand mixer.
> 
> Beat the dough using the flat paddle until it starts coming away from the sides (about 5 minutes)
> 
> The dough will be shiny & stretchy.
> 
> Put into a greased bowl & cover. Let it rise until nice & puffy (1 to 2 hours)
> 
> Use a non stick griddle, and sprinkle with corn starch. If it's on a cook top use 2 griddles so you can cook all at once.
> 
> Gently deflate the dough & divide into 16 pieces, flatten the balls until they are about 3 to 3 1/2 inches in dia.
> 
> Put the muffins right on the cold griddle, sprinkle with some corn meal & cover with parchment paper for 20 minutes.
> 
> Turn the griddle on low & cook for 7 - 15 minutes per side until their crust is golden brown & the inside is cooked through.
> 
> The center should be 200 IT.
> 
> If the muffins get browned before the center gets cooked, it's OK to put them in a 350 oven for a few minutes to finish cooking.
> 
> Let them cool completely & split them with a fork to get the nooks & crannys. *Don't slice them with a knife.*
> 
> I didn't take pictures of the mixing of the dough, but here it is rising in the oven. It was cold here today, so Judy put it in the oven with the oven light on to raise. It has doubled in size
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2-18-16 1.JPG
> 
> 
> 
> __ SmokinAl
> __ Feb 18, 2016
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2-18-16 2.JPG
> 
> 
> 
> __ SmokinAl
> __ Feb 18, 2016
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Next sprinkle some corn meal on the flat top
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2-18-16 3.JPG
> 
> 
> 
> __ SmokinAl
> __ Feb 18, 2016
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2-18-16 4.JPG
> 
> 
> 
> __ SmokinAl
> __ Feb 18, 2016
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then we weighed out the dough. Took the total weight & divided by 16. Each muffin should weigh 65 grams. Then Judy put the ball on a greased piece of foil & smashed it down to a 3-3 1/2" dia.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2-18-16 5.JPG
> 
> 
> 
> __ SmokinAl
> __ Feb 18, 2016
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2-18-16 6.JPG
> 
> 
> 
> __ SmokinAl
> __ Feb 18, 2016
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2-18-16 7.JPG
> 
> 
> 
> __ SmokinAl
> __ Feb 18, 2016
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2-18-16 8.JPG
> 
> 
> 
> __ SmokinAl
> __ Feb 18, 2016
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then on to the flat top.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2-18-16 9.JPG
> 
> 
> 
> __ SmokinAl
> __ Feb 18, 2016
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2-18-16 10.JPG
> 
> 
> 
> __ SmokinAl
> __ Feb 18, 2016
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cover them with parchment paper for about 20 minutes. They don't rise much, but they puff up a little.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2-18-16 11.JPG
> 
> 
> 
> __ SmokinAl
> __ Feb 18, 2016
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2-18-16 12.JPG
> 
> 
> 
> __ SmokinAl
> __ Feb 18, 2016
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Turn the flat top on low.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2-18-16 13.JPG
> 
> 
> 
> __ SmokinAl
> __ Feb 18, 2016
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2-18-16 14.JPG
> 
> 
> 
> __ SmokinAl
> __ Feb 18, 2016
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Turning over when they get brown. We turned these several times to keep them from burning until the IT got to 200. I had a grill therm on the griddle & at the end it was reading around 250.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2-18-16 15.JPG
> 
> 
> 
> __ SmokinAl
> __ Feb 18, 2016
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2-18-16 16.JPG
> 
> 
> 
> __ SmokinAl
> __ Feb 18, 2016
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IT is 200 & onto a cooling rack
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2-18-16 17.JPG
> 
> 
> 
> __ SmokinAl
> __ Feb 18, 2016
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Let them cool & had to toast one! With some butter!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2-18-16 18.JPG
> 
> 
> 
> __ SmokinAl
> __ Feb 18, 2016
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then I thought how about some homemade strawberry jam!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2-18-16 19.JPG
> 
> 
> 
> __ SmokinAl
> __ Feb 18, 2016
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That was last night. This morning I'm thinking bacon, eggs & a muffin.
> 
> Cooked some homemade bacon, then fried 3 eggs over easy in the bacon grease, and toasted a muffin.
> 
> I thought how about a bacon sandwich with the muffin!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2-18-16 20.JPG
> 
> 
> 
> __ SmokinAl
> __ Feb 18, 2016
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then I started to eat & thought how about putting one of the eggs on the sandwich.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2-18-16 21.JPG
> 
> 
> 
> __ SmokinAl
> __ Feb 18, 2016
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's a little messy because I have been eating off the plate, but it was delicious.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2-18-16 22.JPG
> 
> 
> 
> __ SmokinAl
> __ Feb 18, 2016
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you all for looking!
> 
> These English muffins were much better than the grocery store ones, and I helped Judy do these & they were pretty easy to make.
> 
> Even for a guy like me who doesn't do much baking other than following orders.
> 
> Al


Awesome Al!


----------



## bauchjw

Those look so good! I have been wanting to get a flattop, you all seem to be having so much fun with them! I’m trying to have some discipline since I ordered a BelFab stick burner in Dec, but you aren’t making it easy!!!!!! Thanks for the recipe, I’ll book mark for when I break down!


----------



## pushok2018

Looks great, Al! Thank you for sharing this recipe with us. Next time I decide to make English muffins I'll try your recipe...


----------



## SmokinAl

Winterrider said:


> SmokinAl
> , I had to give your English Muffins another go. I want to thank you and Judy for the advice from before. These turned out excellent this time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 524375
> 
> With some Venison Bacon, eggs and some homemade choke cherry jelly.
> View attachment 524376
> 
> View attachment 524377
> 
> Thanks again for the recipe.



Your muffins look absolutely perfect, nicely done!!
Al



sandyut said:


> SmokinAl
> those look incredible!



Thank you!!
Al


jcam222 said:


> I’ve got a Blackstone buddy that will love this. Gonna email him the link.



Yes, if you have a flat top, then you must try these. You can make them in a 
CI pan as well.



Brokenhandle said:


> Dang, I guess we have one of them now too! I had forgotten about these! Thanks for the reminder!
> 
> Ryan



Ha Ha!, get to cooking!
Al


BB-que said:


> Awesome Al!



Thank-you!!
Al


pushok2018 said:


> Looks great, Al! Thank you for sharing this recipe with us. Next time I decide to make English muffins I'll try your recipe...



That is great!
Let me know how they turn out!
Al


----------



## Brokenhandle

Just showed this to my wife...I'm sure they will be made much sooner now! She said they look amazing! 

Ryan


----------



## Retired Spook

They look great, Al - now you got me craving English muffins but my doctor would beat my *** if I ate one!


----------



## SmokinAl

Brokenhandle said:


> Just showed this to my wife...I'm sure they will be made much sooner now! She said they look amazing!
> 
> Ryan



They are amazing Ryan!
And they are easy & a lot of fun to make!!
Al


----------

